# HIS Radeon HD 7750 IceQ X Turbo 1 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 2, 2012)

The HIS HD 7750 IceQ X Turbo is a custom design, overclocked HD 7750. A separate 6-pin PCI-Express power connector has been added to the card, which improves power delivery and might have an effect on overclocking potential. In our testing, we saw over 25% real-life performance gain from overclocking.

*Show full review*


----------



## Maban (Nov 6, 2012)

Pretty blue. Would look nice in a themed build.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 6, 2012)

It would be nice to see tests without insane AA levels.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b77/HIS_HD_7750_IceQ_X_Turbo.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 6, 2012)

natr0n said:


> It would be nice to see tests without insane AA levels.



4xAA is insane?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 6, 2012)

For budget cards yes.

my bad for not rwq .


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 7, 2012)

If this card wouldn't be a fantastic overclocker, i'd say it is one hell of an overpriced card.


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 7, 2012)

Would be nice to see Nvidia put out some good budget competition so that AMD would have to price these things a little more aggressively... this card at, say, $80-90 would be a great deal given that OC potential!

But without any pressure from Nvidia it seems that AMD doesn't really have to differentiate as much as they should between the 7750 and 7770 price-wise


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> If this card wouldn't be a fantastic overclocker, i'd say it is one hell of an overpriced card.



as normal...:shadedshu.

Paying for a Refined chip, Better than stock cooler/ turbo model, Non Ref PCB. I could say the GF TI are overpriced


----------



## tt_martin (Nov 7, 2012)

Can you explain me why is that the 7750 is performing worse?

1920x1200
Max Payne 3
this - 25.1 fps
12.11b review - 27.1 fps

BF3
this - 21 fps
12.11b review - 22.8 fps

and so on...

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Catalyst_12.11_Performance/12.html


----------



## raghu78 (Nov 7, 2012)

tt_martin said:


> Can you explain me why is that the 7750 is performing worse?
> 
> 1920x1200
> Max Payne 3
> ...



because this review uses 12.8 WHQL drivers. but it doesn't matter. AMD's pricing on HD 7700 cards is under least pressure from Nvidia and thats why pricing sucks. It stands to reason that AMD's pricing is best on HD 7900 cards where they face the most competition from GTX 670 and GTX 680.


----------



## tt_martin (Nov 7, 2012)

raghu78 said:


> because this review uses 12.8 WHQL drivers. but it doesn't matter. AMD's pricing on HD 7700 cards is under least pressure from Nvidia and thats why pricing sucks. It stands to reason that AMD's pricing is best on HD 7900 cards where they face the most competition from GTX 670 and GTX 680.


It's not truth, look at the Test Setup page (ATI HD 7000: Catalyst 12.11 Beta) and Overclocking page (gpu-z shows atiumdag 9.10.8.0 Catalyst 12.11).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2012)

tt_martin said:


> It's not truth, look at the Test Setup page (ATI HD 7000: Catalyst 12.11 Beta) and Overclocking page (gpu-z shows atiumdag 9.10.8.0 Catalyst 12.11).



sounds to me you have a big chip on your shoulder


----------



## Casecutter (Nov 7, 2012)

It doesn’t matter for this price, once you add the 6-pin and a fancy "expensive" cooler, I’d just go get a 7770.  The whole merit of the 7750 was it operated from only slot power.  

I suppose as a variant only to compete against a GTS650 DDR5, is it's only really job. And on that I don’t think Nvidia can/will budge any on GK107 chip price at least as of right now. Though I think PCB board, components and cooler for Nvidia AIB’s are probably less, but will the AIB's give up profits?

I can’t see it as any viable entry other than being "a lot less" expensive.  The cost of this card or an HIS 7770 with the same H-P cooler is very much the same. Heck the 7770 version is 115 -AR$20 right now.  So once you take the Cape Verde chip from the equation how low can HIS offer it.  What's price for a full Cape Verde?... Just as a number let's say $20 (which I'd bet they’re less), even if AMD sell these gelding at 50%, that could be significant as much 25% off the total manufactured cost.  To me they'll only be a practical option unless they have it as a $70 -AR card in a month.  

Though figuring AMD now has the same process improved "full" Cape Verde chips to send to AIB’s, maybe the plan is to offer more nice OC’d cards to help differentiate and bolster 7770’s pricing, and let the reference (1Ghz) dwindle and finishing out with mostly 1100Mhz offerings.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 7, 2012)

tt_martin said:


> Can you explain me why is that the 7750 is performing worse?
> 
> 1920x1200
> Max Payne 3
> ...



for the 12.11 performance article i tested the wrong hd 7750. amd sent me a hd 7750 and forgot to mention it runs 900 mhz instead of 800 mhz. i noticed this only while working on this review (the his card wasn't any faster). so i rebenched with a 800 mhz hd 7750


----------



## DaMobsta (Nov 11, 2012)

Page 3, I think you meant double mini-DP and not double mini-DVI? 

Cheers, great review

Edit: typo


----------



## DaveK (Nov 14, 2012)

I've always liked HIS IceQ cards ever since the HD4550. I've been looking at a 7750 for a GPU boost and triple monitor support, guess I'll have to see what happens down the line.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2012)

DaveK said:


> I've always liked HIS IceQ cards ever since the HD4550. I've been looking at a 7750 for a GPU boost and triple monitor support, guess I'll have to see what happens down the line.



if You can Wait for a 7890 then and go from there dude


----------



## vargis14 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a HIS hd 7750 iCooler GDDR5 card with no PCIE power connector on it. I absolutely love it. It overclocks from 800 core to 1150 and memory from 1125 to 1350 all with no extra power , just the power from the 16x slot on my bobo H67 Gateway/Acer MB. Its a 4860 series short tower with a i3 2120 6gb 1333 ram, 1TB Seagate 7200rpm HDD, a PCIE wifi card, a bobo 300watt PSU and win7 64bit I picked up from Microcenter refurbished for use as a HTPC and light gaming rig for 279.99. I did add the 7750 for $90 Still a heck of a deal. This was over a year ago. Since I added another 1TB WD black HDD. The Seagate drive performs better and is slimmer in size being a 2 platter design with the WD a 3 platter i believe.

Before that I picked up a refurbished Gateway slim tower with a H-61 chipset, a g530 cpu, 4GB of ddr3 1066 a 7200RPM 500GB HDD and win 7 64 bit powered by a wimpy 220 watt PSU.  I added a Low profile ASUS HD6570 card, with the Tower coming in at $209$ and another 40$ for the ASUS video card   upgraded the G530 to a i3 2125 that cost me 50$ out of pocket since I had a 75$ gift card.

I bought Both of those refurbished towers to replace 2 old DELL HD Zino's AM2 1.5ghz x2 CPU's along with MXM hd 4330 laptop cards that were slowly dying. 

Considering I paid a grand total out of pocket for 2 socket 1155 systems and video cards was $670. 
There is no way I could have Built 2 Similar systems for anywhere near that price considering a each OS would have costed around 100$ each then 2 cases and the cpu's and other hardware needed.

So If you live around a Microcenter Keep a eye out on their Refurbished systems on occasion you can find awesome deals. On another note they came in new PC boxes with all the protective films on every panel and were spotless on the inside.


----------

